# Problema Fuente Switching de mixer  Behringer Xenyx 1222



## DavidGuetta (Abr 14, 2013)

Primera vez que publico algo de esta índole por aca jajajajajajja... pero, en fin, por algo empezamos cada uno 

Sucede que el día de ayer me regalaron por ahí una mesa Behringer Xenyx 1222 con problemillas, la cual al momento de encenderla no arranca a la primera, sino que todas las luces de la consola comienzan como a ''parpadear'' cada una a su ritmo, incluyendo la del VU meter.... se evidencia probablemente la falta de tensión (12V) en toda la mesa, ya que los 48V arrancan bien. 

Para que la fuente de poder se estabilice y entregue voltaje, espero a que casi se descargue el condensador de entrada para reiniciar la fuente, haciendo ésto de forma reiterada hasta que al fin enciende en forma sostenida. Eso sí, sin poder hacer llegar el audio a 0dB, ya que la fuente se ''chupa'' y es como si casi no aguantara el consumo del equipo mismo. Tampoco puedo hacer funcionar al máximo los preamps, ya que empieza a salir una pequeña tensión contínua en el master.

Aclaro que al momento de destapar la fuente conmutada de la mesa, me encontré con 2 condensadores de salida a punto de reventar (medios inflados) los que son de 2200uF y 25V, y uno de (creo) 470uF y 25V también inflado. 

Puede ser que debido a eso la fuente de poder no alimente bien a la mesa? Debido a los dos filtros principales inflados, se perdió capacitancia en ellos,  se produce ''ripple'' y es por eso que no arranca mi mesa?

Agrego..... la fuente, al estar con el problema, al encenderse la mesa comienza a hacer un ruido, algo asi como un ''shhhhhrhhrhhrhhhhrhhh'' bien bajito, y cuando se estabiliza no hace ningún ruido.

Espero sus comentarios! Saludos....


----------



## interpic (Abr 15, 2013)

Cambia YA... los condensadores electroliticos.
Tienes un zumbido de alterna que echa pa tras.

Ya veras que al cambiarlos, todo se normalizara.

Hazlo o te vas a cargar alguna cosa mas.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 15, 2013)

sip, en especial el condensador principal grande que aunque no muestra estar inflado ni nada es el que normalmente pierde la capacidad (normalmente de 150uF 400V) reemplázalo por otro similar mejor si tienes alguno de mas capacidad, pues este se lleva por delante el resto de la fuente al menos te la trajeron a tiempo, ya he reparado varias fuentes de estas, el problema es que cuando se daña el integrado top242 o el top249, es un poquito complicado conseguirlo y cambiarlo.

cuidado al reemplazar los otros condensadores ya que las pistas de este impreso no se caracterizan por ser muy buenas para soldar y desoldar

y de paso te felicito por el regalo, no siempre te llegan con algo asi de bueno y fácil de reparar

una pregunta cuando dices que se estabiliza los led quedan encendidos de manera muy tenue?


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 15, 2013)

Ya tengo unos condensadores nuevos para reemplazar los que estan abombados jaja y de paso vere lo del condensador grande que, efectivamente es de 150uF, 400V, lo reemplazare y les contare los resultados! ademas de todo esto, me encontre con unas soldaduras rotas... por lo que tambien me toca repasarlas hasta dejar todo en orden. Espero que no esté malo el TOP245 que tiene la fuente.

Y gracias por las felicidades, espero poder pronto disfrutar  la consola lo más pronto que pueda, ya que estoy en construccion de una emisora FM y llegó en el momento preciso... hablando de los led's, estos encienden casi a toda su luminosidad, pero por ejemplo los led's del MUTE quedan algo tenues.... al elevar el fader del master, el VU meter se termina de apagar casi por completo.

Saludos!!


----------



## interpic (Abr 15, 2013)

se apaga porque se ahoga, no tiene corriente.

No lo hagas mas o te la cargas


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 15, 2013)

Tranquilo compañero interpic, si se la carga que conste que le puede hacer un buen Entierro, lo bueno es que no es de un cliente desesperado, y a lo sumo no lo vuelve a hacer, no en serio,  en una emisora en un pueblo dejaron 24 horas una berhinger 2442FX  que es muy parecida en la fuente (solo que esta es de 24 canales, dos procesadores de efectos y 4 subgrupos) e increiblemente solo fue cambiarle el condensador grande en este caso era de 180uF 400V, pues esa es un poquito mas grande..

no creo que este malo el top245 pero por si acaso:
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/34963/POWERINT/TOP242.html


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 15, 2013)

Amigos.... les cuento que, una vez cambiado los condensadores de salida, para mi alegria y la de todos ustedes.... Arrancó sin problemas!!!! 

Casi atonito..... muchisimas gracias nasaserna e interpic por su apoyo y oportuna ayuda.... sin sus sugerencias quiza ya me habria echado la fuente jajajajaja

Muy agradecido de ustedes, tema Solucionado!!


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 16, 2013)

que bien 
te comento que es buena para las emisoras, ya he visto en mi pais mas de 15 en emisoras en AM, FM, y muchas han reemplazado sus viejas consolas con estas behringer, no son las mejores del mercado, pero si son de las mejores en costo beneficio, y prácticamente sus únicos daños son en la fuente y en los fader, exepto cuando son descargas eléctricas(rayos), que eso es otra cosa, suerte con tu proyecto, claro que en transmisores no eres ningun novato, (tienes muy buenos aportes y circuitos


----------



## interpic (Abr 16, 2013)

Menos mal...

Celebro que la situacion haya llegado a buen puerto


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 16, 2013)

Lo mejor de todo es que ahora está impecable la mesa, la llevo andando con mi radio unas 4 horas sin parar y ningun problema se ha presentado...

En verdad está como si la hubiese recien comprado!


----------



## nasaserna (May 7, 2013)

Es muy buena consola, de hecho yo tengo una desde hace 4 años, y no hay problema solo el problema de la fuente que es muy faaacil de solucionar.

 tiene muy buen sistema de ecualizacion todas sus entradas y salidas son balanceadas, tiene algo que me gusta mucho que es que sus salidas auxiliares tienen posfader y prefader y algo que inclusive las mackie que tambien tengo no lo tienen son ecualizadas. es para mi parecer la consola pequeña que tiene todas las prestaciones mínimas de una consola profesional, tiene solo, mute, subgrupos asignacion para los efectos a todas sus salidas, la salida de audífonos es muy fiel comparada con las mackie, su ecualizador es de baja distorsión y además es estéreo, diene detección de feedback, en realidad es ridículo tantas prestaciones en una consola tan económica. su único pecado es que solo tiene 6 canales de baja de baja impedancia, además como si fuera poco los nuevos modelos tienen compresor por canal de micrófono y ademas tienen conexion directa al computador por USB.
behringer no me paga comisión pero haciendo un paneo por las del mercado me parece la mejor en costo beneficio.


----------



## Emanuel2013 (May 17, 2013)

bien gracias por tu comentario...

en unos meses comprare la consola Behringer Xenyx 1832 usb y armare mi estudio de grabación..

saludos..


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 26, 2013)

Buenas a todos,
Os comento...  tengo una mesa xenyx 1222fx de la marca behringer y lo que me pasa es que al encenderla solo se inmuta el led de Phantom (si lo enciendo, si no lo hago, no).

Creo a que se debe a un exceso de uso, pues es de mi instituto y la hacían servir cada día incluso a veces se la dejaban encendida... ; al principio, sus síntomas eran que al mover según qué faders como el ecualizador general se paraba el sonido en seco. Para solucionarlo lo que hacía era subir a tope los Másteres y poner al mínimo los faders correspondientes, después los iba bajando y subiendo, respectivamente.  --Normalmente si no se tocaba mucho aguantaba--

Al cabo de unos meses la fui a encender y......... NADA,  no se encía led alguno (ni los "mute" ni el VuMeter ni los de ganancia), excepto el de alimentación fantasma (+48V) que lo hace a trompicones y se apaga igual.

La he abierto para ver si se había quemado algún transistor o condensador pero todo parece en orden... la placa central está impecable. Existe una manguerita de 6 cables que une la fuente de alimentación con la placa central, la he desconectado y con la ayuda de un tester he medido los voltios de cada salida tomando como positivo el rojo de un extremo y los otros como negativos y me ha dado resultados de 0v / 7.45v / 13v / 2v / 0.5v variables.

Lo único que me preocupa es que en la misma fuente, el TO245 que he leído en otro tema no lo encuentro, pero sí un transistor 7805 (no atornillado al disipador, pero sí apoyado) cuyas patitas están torcidas como por el calor (supongo yo por sobrecarga) y la vaquelita requemada por algo parecido al barniz que deja el estaño al soldar mucho rato algo. Los condensadores parecen estar bien.


Sería de gran ayuda que me pudieran decir donde está el fallo y si se puede reparar...

Gracias.


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 26, 2013)

Hola, puede que se haya fundido un fusible tipo smd, revisa bien la placa principal, por que me da que los 48 voltios de la alimentación fantasma provienen directamente de la placa de la fuente de alimentación.
Un saludo


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 26, 2013)

No creo porque el conector de 6 pines que une las dos placas da un voltaje máximo de 13V.

A parte, he revisado la placa principal en busca de fusibles smd y no he encontrado ninguno.



p.d: Al medir con un multímetro (tester) la manguerita de 6 pines ocurre algo extraño: me da el supuesto valor (p.ej: 7.45V e inmediatamente empieza a descender; pasa lo mismo con todos los valores: primero me da el valor máximo y luego desciende.

¿se debe a la descarga de algún condensador? -no creo porque la fuente de alimentación no se interrumpe-.


----------



## felixreal (Jun 26, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

En las fotos se ven condensadores hinchados, por seguridad, cambia todos los del secundario de la fuente, es muy posible que vuelva a arrancar bien.
Además, deberías identificar el cable de masa, y hacer las mediciones con respecto de éste.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-fuente-switching-mixer-behringer-xenyx-1222-a-96569/


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 26, 2013)

Felixreal,

Mirando por internet he encontrado el esquema electrónico de la fuente de alimentación (UB-SPSU2) y he podido identificar cada pin con el voltaje que le corresponde. Cabe la duda de que no lo sé al 100% porque al estar estropeada los valores obtenidos son distintos...

En la misma manguerita hay dos masas: AGND y DGND.  ¿Cuál escojo para hacer mediciones?

Adjunto el esquema para aclarar y añado (a mi creer) que el orden de los pines no es el mismo en el esquema que en la manguerita.


----------



## felixreal (Jun 27, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Es una fuente doble, con masas separadas para la parte analógica(+-15v, 48v) y digital(+12v, +5v). Tendrás que usar una u otra en función de qué tensión estás mdiendo. 
Antes que nada, cambia todos los condensadores electrolíticos del secundario.
Y, sí, es muy posible que el orden del esquema no sea el de los cables en el circuito.

Saludos!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 27, 2013)

OK, gracias por la aclaración. Pude que la AGND sea la masa analógica (de ahí la A al principio) y que la DGND sea la digital (D de digital al principio).


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 27, 2013)

Respecto a lo del fallo de la fuente en la mesa Xenyx 1222 a mi me ha pasado algo similar, por eso, quisiera saber un par de cosillas...

1ª ¿Puedo sustituir el condensador de 150µF/400V por uno de 200µ/400V?

2ª ¿Cómo puedo saber si el TOP245 está estropedo?  ¿Hay alguna marca por donde se sepa?

Gracias........


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 27, 2013)

Claro que si de hecho funciona un poco mejor.
Lo de  como saber si el top esta dañado si luego de cambiar los condensadores persiste la falta de alguno lo todos los voltajes no otra solucion cambiarlo


----------



## felixreal (Jun 28, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!


			
				marcprotechnics27 dijo:
			
		

> OK, gracias por la aclaración. Pude que la AGND sea la masa analógica (de ahí la A al principio) y que la DGND sea la digital (D de digital al principio).



Efectivamente, así es.

Saludos!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ya he cambiado el rectificador 7805 y los condensadores que estaban hinchados y se ha semi-resuelto: el phantom se enciende y se apaga bien, no a trompicones, eso quiere decir que estaba relacionado con los condensadores hinchados. Pero me siguen dando valores inferiores a los que debería (±13V deberían ser ±15V; y 24.5-25V deberían ser 48V; etc) a parte, en la mesa no se enciende nada más.

El top245 no parece estar quemado, sin embargo no se me ocurre otro elemento de donde provenga el fallo....   ¿puede que sea él?


----------



## felixreal (Jun 29, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!

Cambia *todos* los electrolíticos para salir de dudas.

Saludos!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jun 30, 2013)

Ya los he cambiado incluso el de 400V que lo puse de 220µF.  --> * ¡¡Pero se calienta!!* <--
No creo que pueda ser bueno ya que con el de origen no ocurría...

Sigue sin encenderse nada más que el phantom, que ahora vuelve a hacerlo a trompicones al igual que cuando lo apago (especifico: se notan oscilaciones algo lentas en el LED cuando está encendido)

Por eso motivo he optado por volver a poner el condensador de origen......

PD: ¿el TOP245 debería calentarse en su funcionamiento? --porque no lo hace-- ¿quiere decir eso que no funciona?

Gracias


----------



## felixreal (Jul 1, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!!
Revisa todo el primario, no es normal que el condensador se caliente y el integrado que genera los pulsos no (la polaridad es correcta, ¿verdad?). También podría ser que el integrado estuviese mal, pero entonces no tendrías ninguna tensión de salida, creo.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (Jul 1, 2013)

Evidentemente la polaridad era la correcta; pero, ¿entonces no se debería calentar el de origen también o es que está malo?


----------



## Nicomacoco (Sep 29, 2013)

hola!!! tengo una xenyx 1202 fx y se estropeo un canal, solo suena al ponele efectos. tambien el canal que suena suena bajo y con algo de ruido. Serán los condensadores?? por donde empiezo a revisar??? gracias amigos!!


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 29, 2013)

Cuando Hablas de un canal debes ser mas específico, es de entrada o de salida, de alta o de baja impedancia, el izquierdo o el derecho, etc,
ten en cuenta que esta consolita tiene 12 entradas, 2 bus de salida, uno de ellos estéreo, salida control room estereo, aproximadamente 6 salidas contando las de grabación. mira el manual y especifica el daño:
http://www.behringer.com/assets/UB1202FX_UB1002FX_M_ES.pdf


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 30, 2013)

Como comentario adicional es bueno que uses el buscador del foro ya varias consolas de este tipo incluso esta referencia se han tratado pásate por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/mixer-behringer-ub-1202fx-22068/


----------



## WILMAR MARTINEZ (May 16, 2017)

colegas yo tenia un x1222 con la misma falla las luces se prendias y el phanton si funcionaba les comemto cambie transistor tip 32 y todos los filtros princiipal y demas y seguia con la falla despues de revisar con osciloscopio me di cuenta q la falla estava en la targeta usb la desconnecte y wala prendio normal y fino


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , cierta ves jo arregle una consola Beringer que desligava automacticamente despues de un tienpo asciesa , lo real problema fue lo regulador conmutado Top245 malo fijado en su dicipador , creo que  ese CI tiene una protección interna contra recalientamento y asi desarmaba.
Fije bien lo tornillo del CI contra lo dicipador y tanbien ese dicipador a la caja que es mectalica con grasa termica entre las partes lo que tanbien  ayuda a dicipar lo calor generado y listo.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcprotechnics27 (May 17, 2017)

Buenas, ya arreglé la mesa...
Os cuento, habia un diodo fundido y lo reemplace.
Tambien cambie los condensadores que se habian hinchado.
Despues sustituí el top245 y lo atornille bien a la chapa de disipacion (no lleva disipador) pero no era suficiente dado que al cabo de media hora se apagaba sola (supongo yo por el sistema de proteccion del top245) entonces le puse un pequeño ventilador de pc y asunto resuelto.

Durante la reparacion se me malmetio la pista que va a un contacto del 7805 y por eso a veces el modulo de efectos no emciende... Salvo este detalle funciona todo

Saludos!!


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 8, 2022)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problema con mi consola Xenyx 1222. De un día para el otro, empezó a salir el audio con volumen muy bajo, cualquiera sea el canal que utilizara.

Midiendo la fuente, encuentro los voltajes caídos. Cambio la mayoría de los capacitores, y suben los niveles de tensión (me quedan pendientes los de la línea de 48V).

El tema es que sigue con volumen bajo. Las tensiones que alimentan a los operacionales están en +15V y -16,7V. _¿Es posible que esa diferencia de casi -2V me esté generando el problema? _Si no se me está pasando algo por alto, en la fuente no hay una regulación para estas tensiones.

Si no es eso, voy a tener que buscar en la placa principal.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2022)

Las líneas de +- 15 V cuanto miden en vacío ?


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las líneas de +- 15 V cuanto miden en vacío ?


Esos son los valores en vacío (+15V y -16,7V), todavía no hice mediciones con la fuente conectada.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 8, 2022)

Bueno, conecté para probar la fuente con la consola, y sí, los valores de tensión están correctos.

Se me dió por probar con audio y... Funciona.

Lo que no está funcionando es el vúmetro, tengo que poner todo al mango para que marque un poco de señal. Pero la verdad no me interesa, mientras ande el resto.

Ahora me queda cambiar los capacitores de la fuente Phantom.

Mala mía.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2022)

Dejo el manual... Bah, esquemas


----------

